# Club update as of 18th May



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I thought I would just post a general update on the progress of the club set up, etc. Â We have a bank account open and we are working to finalise payment and subscription processes, etc., so we will be going live soon - please bear with us (this is all being done in our spare time). Â

We have some fantastic merchandising that will be available to order from day one and the magazine is progressing very well. Discounted suppliers and dealers have also been contacted and a record of these will also be available on the site.

We have also created various sub-committees to help run the club, namely events and magazine.

Also, because things are progressing so quickly, we now have a secure committee forum on the TTOC website. Â We have 4 forums, the committee forum, the event forum, the magazine forum and a general forum. Â The forum is not open to the general public and can only be viewed once our webmaster has granted access to a registered user.

Currently the regional reps and the event team use the general forum and event forum. The mag team use the general forum and the magazine forum and the committee use all 4 forums.

We (the committee and sub-committees) are utilising this tool to enable a faster discussion of various on-going topics, such as magazine layout, format, etc or tasks for the annual event, etc. Â It also stops our inboxes from overflowing and keeps a permanent record of decisions and discussions.

We do not discuss TT's or post jokes :-/ Â In fact it is a very boring forum Â


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's about time (probably a little late ) I updated everyone on where we are with things....

The website which was due for go-live April 5th, will now be live within the next 3 weeks. Our main technical resource (Shash) has had issues (that won't be gone into) and that has effected our collective ability to deliver.

The first issue of the Magazine is ready at the publishers. The second issue is 70% in the bag and preparation for issue 3 is underway.

Numbered membership cards are sat in front of me and we are at the point of ordering some more merchandise for the membership packs. We need numbered cards because some suppliers want Owners to prove they're part of the Owners Club....
Membership numbers will be issued on a first come first served basis.

Nothing has ever been purchased on credit. All purchases have been made with hard cash! We have a few Â£'s left in the bank account and cannot proceed until we go-live. The original plan was to go-live using the website, but we can't wait any longer! Consequently PaulB will be announcing shortly (tomorrow latest) alternative plans for allowing Owners to subscribe to membership quickly. Once an initial 50 or so Owners subscribe we shall have all we need to publish Issue 1 of the magazine.
I'll leave Paul to issue the details on membership.

T7 (Louise) will be announcing confirmed plans for Burghley (tomorrow latest) and how TT Owners can purchase tickets. I'll leave Louise to give the details.

When we eventually have the website live we will allow ALL members to use ALL parts except the TTOC forum. The website will go-live in 2 stages. First, the on-line subscription, merchandise purchase and access to group buy information. Secondly, the rest of the website. But as I said earlier, initially the club will go-live without the website.

Lastly, Shash created a forum designed to allow the committee to discuss our plans & preparation on-line and this has helped tremendously. I, along with other committee & editorial teams members go to Cogbox quite frequently. Consequently I've talked to Jae about our forum and the TTOC in general and he has linked the ******** Owner Club joining form directly into the TTOC website. Cogbox will be publishing the magazine and as a consequence we work together quite closely.... Let me assure everyone that the TTOC forum will NEVER replace this forum. It was never implemented for any other purpose than to allow the committee, the events team, the magazine team, the regional reps, Cogbox and the TTOC suppliers to talk on-line about plans, issues and ideas.

I hope this helps everyone understand where we are with the formation of the club.

More soon!


----------

